# Nature of the household question



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

iiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

TGNY said:


> Curious how people answered and what evidence would typically be uploaded for, "_Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of_ ". It seems the "_Financial Aspects of the relationship, Evidence of_ " would cover some of this. We have no photographs of us cleaning, doing laundry, watching a movie, etc. Our photograph's and social media show some of this. It seems there is a lot of overlap between some of these questions.


- Mail addressed to both of you (together or separately) at the same address. 
- Tenancy/Lease agreements in both your names.
- If you have children, evidence you are jointly responsible for them. For example records of you both being on the school application forms (should be able to obtain this from the school). We had an assessment report for one of our kid's speech therapy which noted that I referred him, but my husband attended the assessment with him. 
- Anything from the tax office showing that you are filing your taxes as a couple/jointly?
- If you feel you're thin on evidence you could take photos of your bedroom, showing a double/queen/king bed with his and hers bedside tables, you could take pictures of his and hers side of the closet, bathroom with his and hers stuff, etc. Be creative.



> Also if we have both answered the 5 relationship questions on the online form, should we still include a statement. Seems to me it would be overkill as we would just be repeating what we wrote already.


You don't have to write a separate statement if you have answered the narrative questions on the online application.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

pppppppppppppp


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you have joint health insurance? Car or home insurance in both your names? Utility bills in both your names (or failing that separate names but same address during same time period)?


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

7777777777777


----------

